# 2016 ATV.com Holiday Gift Guide



## VS_Goose

*10 things for the ATV/UTV nut in your house*

It’s the giving time of year once again and the big guy in the red suit (dude needs a helmet bad) and sleek time-warping sleigh (probably fuel injected) are in preparation mode for that magical night just a few weeks away. So you are not sure what to buy your favorite ATV or UTV enthusiast? Well have no fear because we are here winching you out of the ditch to try and guide you once again with a few things to consider, enthusiasts to enthusiast.

The most common misconception for folks looking to give a gift for an ATV or UTV owner is the fact that they may already have the simple stuff needed to enjoy a good ride. It does not always have to be insanely pricey and it’s the small, more considerate items that often get the most joyous response. So take a look at our list of 10-item gift guide we wish we had ourselves and we guarantee your little dirt rider will love it too!

Check out the entire article here: 2016 ATV.com Holiday Gift Guide


----------

